# Preventing Brake Discs going rusty after washing Alloys Wheels



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

I have noticed within 20 mins of washing my car alloys the brake disks have turned colour and have gone rusty!!!. Yes I agree you can easily get it off the discs by going on a drive, however the rust dust is now on your previously cleaned alloys. 










The surly if you wipe this rust dust off then their is a risk of adversely effecting your clear coat lacquer on the alloys.

I have read some people spray on WD40 to prevent the discs going rusty however not sure WD40 on your brake disc is a good idea as this will act as a lubricant.

However I have found possible answer from 'AHB Solutions' called Brake Disc Protection at https://www.directsupplyukltd.co.uk/brake-disc-protect/p368

Has anyone used this product or a product like it, and are they any good?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Bilt Hamber have a product for that now.SJ.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Bilt hamber- atom mac is what you want


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

As much as i like the BH range atom mac is on a shelf collecting dust before it fall's into the rubbish bin, it's not practical to unless you have time to waste


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ultra said:


> As much as i like the BH range atom mac is on a shelf collecting dust before it fall's into the rubbish bin, it's not practical to unless you have time to waste


Not quite sure what you mean by this? I have tested atom mac out at as low as 2% and it works. Takes about 10 seconds to apply to each brake disc and simply put, it works as designed. Can even use it as a wheel cleaner at 10% as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Brian:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by this? I have tested atom mac out at as low as 2% and it works. Takes about 10 seconds to apply to each brake disc and simply put, it works as designed. Can even use it as a wheel cleaner at 10% as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I did'nt get on with it, or not enough to make me think yep i like this i'll continue to use it, i power wash before applying bh auto wheel, to pw and apply atm before bh auto wheel is a pia to me, i have not even considered using it as a wheel cleaner, i'm not dis regarding the product but it is the first bh product that i can forget to pick up and not be bothered about. i'll have another go just for the sake of it but if i don't it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ultra said:


> I did'nt get on with it, or not enough to make me think yep i like this i'll continue to use it, i power wash before applying bh auto wheel, to pw and apply atm before bh auto wheel is a pia to me, i have not even considered using it as a wheel cleaner, i'm not dis regarding the product but it is the first bh product that i can forget to pick up and not be bothered about. i'll have another go just for the sake of it but if i don't it makes no difference to me.


I apply it after I have cleaned each wheel as that's how I thought it was designed to be used. Just take the bottle around the car with the wheel cleaner spray etc. You usually have half an hour from the moment you wet the wheels to applying atom mac before corrosion begins to set in.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Buy a Porsche with carbon disc’s so issue then.

Just one of life’s pains that’s all.

Carl


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep, as soon as I've rinsed the wheels I spray atom mac all over the discs.
Doesn't matter if it drips on the alloys, it doesn't mark them.

I really like the product, and the brakes don't rust on if you don't get chance to drive the car before putting it away after a wash.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I could do with giving the BH Atom Mac a go, the ST can often be parked up for a couple of weeks at a time. If I'm not careful the brakes are soon locked solid when it comes to moving it at a later date.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> I apply it after I have cleaned each wheel as that's how I thought it was designed to be used. Just take the bottle around the car with the wheel cleaner spray etc. You usually have half an hour from the moment you wet the wheels to applying atom mac before corrosion begins to set in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


it maybe me expecting to much, i have'nt used strong wheel cleaners for years so don't see the bright orange rust that this product is designed to prevent, i'm not dissing the product but for me it adds another step=cost that does'nt save time or earn ££, if it can't do that then it goes in the bin


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

mechrepairs said:


> Buy a Porsche with carbon disc's so issue then.
> 
> Just one of life's pains that's all.
> 
> Carl


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thanks you guys for all the comments and for suggesting to use Bilt Hamber atom-mac this sounds ideal. I will be getting some of this. Just what the doctor ordered :driver:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoever suggested WD40 on any braking component isn't to be listened to ever...brake pads would be contaminated and the brakes would be no where near as effective. 

I do notice this 'rust dust' on my second car more as it has black wheels but it has never bothered me that much.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Ultra said:


> As much as i like the BH range atom mac is on a shelf collecting dust before it fall's into the rubbish bin, it's not practical to unless you have time to waste


Hi Ultra , I'll take it off your hands for the postage  as wouldn't mid giving it a go !!:thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Streeto said:


> Whoever suggested WD40 on any braking component isn't to be listened to ever...brake pads would be contaminated and the brakes would be no where near as effective.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 2nd'd, Don't think wd40 /any lubricant/penetrant is a that's a good idea on brakes!


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I think OP brought an interesting point about people using WD on their brake discs. I agree, it's a bad idea. The only thing that should ever touch your brake disc for maintenance reasons is brake cleaner. It's solvent based and will remove grease and oil. Anything that lubricates may significantly increase stopping distance, putting everyone at risk. This is why discs are cleaned using the correct product, prior to installation.


----------

